# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Question] Botting to make money...

## Guts

Hey guys.

I want to bot to make more money to help me pay my bills and invest in a new business. I'm kind of a veteran botter, already botted on WoW, Ragnarok Online, GW2, Diablo 3, Marvel Heroes, Pokemon Go and others minors games...

I quit Pokemon Go after the August big ban wave. I'm wondering if i should come back in Pokemon Go Botting Business or there is any other game i can bot ?

Cheers

----------


## zycamzip

Any new game, has a greater potential to make money versus an older game. When this is the case, it's often cheaper to invest in a universal bot software, something like Macro-Goblin - since it will allow you to set keys, or record and playback keystrokes. The moment a bot software company releases a bot for a particular game, everyone starts using it, and the botting becomes the new norm, killing the prices.

Just remember, if you can bot, you can also often farm Bitcoin.

----------


## aboubsps102

If you have some hardware, money and other resources at your disposal and have a certain talent for botting, setting up a bot army and having it farm for you might prove to be a profitable business for you. There is a lot of MMORPG players out there that would rather spend some money, than actually farming for gold, items, crafting materials and all the other good stuff that you usually have to amass in the standard MMO. So the income opportunity is certainly there for you.

----------


## advanta

> Just remember, if you can bot, you can also often farm Bitcoin.


Care to elaborate?

----------


## aboubsps102

Towards the middle of World of Warcraft’s first expansion, “TBC” (or in 2008 for people that had a life at that time instead) my best friend started using a bot to farm for his main account. It really bothered me that he was gaining an advantage for free, and not receiving any punishment for it. Eventually it bothered me so much we began to drift apart as friends, and at one of my low moments I reported him. Not to worry, because nothing happened. Thats when I gave up and joined the dark side, and our relationship (and my bank account) has been pretty solid ever since  :Smile:

----------


## Guts

> Care to elaborate?


I've checked (google etc)

Not interesting anymore.

1/ You need very powerful computer to do that (like SLI of TITAN)
2/ Concurrence is big




> Towards the middle of World of Warcraft’s first expansion, “TBC” (or in 2008 for people that had a life at that time instead) my best friend started using a bot to farm for his main account. It really bothered me that he was gaining an advantage for free, and not receiving any punishment for it. Eventually it bothered me so much we began to drift apart as friends, and at one of my low moments I reported him. Not to worry, because nothing happened. Thats when I gave up and joined the dark side, and our relationship (and my bank account) has been pretty solid ever since


You're still botting on WoW today ?

----------


## GetFastProxy

Yes, the newer the game the more profitable it is to bot and sell especially if no bot has been released to the public - like already said.

However, another way to bot new games when a bot producer hasn't released one yet, and you don't want to use a macro, is to pay someone on freelance.com/odesk.com/guru.com to make a bot for you. You can hire a bad ass programmer from India or Philippines to make simple yet profitable bots that are super cheap for what you are getting.  :Smile:

----------


## Newboi

Try eve online people actually need money to buy license to play like in runescape where you buy bonds so higher demand?

----------

